# will it handle



## digit06 (Aug 17, 2012)

hey guys i need a help in my bro's PC
he is having my same mobo so need help in PSU
im having a 280 watt psu will it handle this confiq
gigabyte 78lmt-s2p
amd athlon II 260 3.2 ghz
2gb cosair ram
hdd 120gb or 320 gb

no gfx card and no other pci cards
will this handle


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes. It'll handle.


----------



## digit06 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry guys its 450watt psu this will surely handle i read the valt inthe psu not watt
tnx anway


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Any local PSU (most probably you are using one) can handle the system specified by you.


----------

